

Speed up Xcode debugging by using sounds - leotsem
http://qnoid.com/2013/06/08/Sound-Debugging.html

======
goblin89
I like the idea—assign sounds to breakpoints, and use this to understand how
the code works while it's running. Too bad it seems to be Xcode-only.

